# Pwilson's photo thread



## pwilson5 (Feb 12, 2010)

*My new Versicolor*

Hey everyone, new to the forums...
Name is Paul, college student at WVU.
this is my second T, first was a rosie, just picked up this versicolor about 2 weeks ago at the Steel City Expo in PA

Name is "Tequila"
the flash from the camera makes his color more "vibrant" than he is to the naked eye






hes currently prolly .80-1"


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice looking Versi, i remember when mine was that size.
Keep `em commin`


-Alex


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah i was just looking at your pic thread and saw your Versis

how big did yours get?

what did you feed yours when it was a sling? first week i did small crickets... but he took down a medium superworm yesterday.. least i think he did... with the crickets i tong fed him.. but the worm i just left in his web and then checked today and it was gone..


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just one for now and it`s about 3.5" legspan.
Back when she was the same size like yours i feed her mealworms and small crickets.
I have some versi feeding vids on youtube, u can check them out if u like.
Pm me if u like to see the vids and i`ll give u the link to my channel.

-Alex


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*What a cutie!

When my versi was that small, I fed small roachs/crickets/mealworms.. mine's a pig lol *


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *What a cutie!
> 
> When my versi was that small, I fed small roachs/crickets/mealworms.. mine's a pig lol *


yeah mine is a pig too.. has eaten two crickets in one day before


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotta love versicolors!


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 20, 2010)

rehoused "Teq" today to his new enclosure..

pics of said inclosure


----------



## lovebug (Mar 22, 2010)

That is a wonderful enclosure! :clap: Your T is going to love it!!


----------



## funguy@heart (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice lookin T. I see you have it vertical and that's the way too do it for arboreals. I make all my tanks vertical even with terrestrial, I just make the substrate deeper.  I also rip off the black and replace the lid with a plexiglass hinged opening.  If you have any questions on how to, pm my email.


----------



## Lor&Chris (Mar 23, 2010)

its gorgeous! i plan on getting one in a few months


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 23, 2010)

hes started webbing on the side of the glass pictured... hopfully he will make a nice web tube there


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice pik up.


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok so i saw online all the cool H. Incei communals and wanted one of my own..
my g/f had a 20gal tank that she had for her ball python (Rip Kah) that she said i could use..

and then i wanted a "theme" for my tank that i had never seen done on the forums.. so i am the first! (to my knowledge)

i give you... my "Avatar" themed tank..
(work in progress)






suggestions are always welcomed.. thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Mar 25, 2010)

too much stuff in it , l think you should take out some of them , it will be better


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 26, 2010)

*I did Not see the Movie....*

Are there gonna be BLUE tarantulas inhabiting the tank also ??? LOL - Jason


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 26, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Are there gonna be BLUE tarantulas inhabiting the tank also ??? LOL - Jason


i might just say "eff it" for the H. Incei... and raise a GBB for the tank.. that way it will be blue...

if Versicolors could be housed communally i would buy a bunch and use thos...


----------



## Kathy (Mar 27, 2010)

It's colorful and cheery!


----------



## GK. (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the concept. :clap:


----------



## Redneck (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats kinda neat looking........ LoL!!
I have never seen the movie either.. 
Im blue daba de daba di...  

I woud still go with the H. incei communal..  I dont think there is to much in there.. Not if you do a BIG communal..


----------



## lovebug (Mar 30, 2010)

I have seen the movie and I say BRAVO! I keep all my tanks sweet and simple by hey go for it!! A blue T would look great in the though lol


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 31, 2010)

lovebug said:


> I have seen the movie and I say BRAVO! I keep all my tanks sweet and simple by hey go for it!! A blue T would look great in the though lol


i wanted to be unique! haha this is my other tank

its pretty simple


----------



## pwilson5 (May 14, 2010)

*New Purchase.. and starting a photo thread!*

picked this guy up today at an LPS

suprisingly calm lil guy... 

i give you... H. Maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Cool t*

pwilson5, Congrats on the addition to your collection. Out of all the baboons- of which I've yet to keep any- this seems one of the most interesting.

Thanks for sharing,

Terry


----------



## James Quinton (May 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sharpfang (May 15, 2010)

*Roomy set-up*

and Purty T - Jason


----------



## pwilson5 (May 16, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> and Purty T - Jason


thanks, hes wedged himself between the bark and the side of the container and is stretched out "pokie style"

however the other evening i caught him out exploring and wandering around the enclosure.. he keeps picking random things and webbing them lol


----------



## pwilson5 (May 23, 2010)

thanks to whoever combined my threads! lol got confused for a sec..

changed my L. Parahybana "Dozer" enclosure today.. took some new pics. when i got him he was dehydrated and underfed... hes pretty heavy premolt i believe... and im gona cut down his feeding cause hes put on a lil too much weight.. lol







Him exploring his new enclosure:






side shot of the enclosure (cant wait till hes big enough to move into the 20 gal!)












and then for good measure, an update on my Haplopelma sp. "mocha"
her container used to look all nice and pretty.. ad there IS a water dish in there.. but i guess shes happy so i cant complain... and she sits out for me to see a bunch


----------



## J.huff23 (May 23, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> i wanted to be unique! haha this is my other tank
> 
> its pretty simple


Definitly way too big for suck a small sling. Other wise, great thread.


----------



## crawltech (May 23, 2010)

The collect is comin along nicely!.....keep'em comin!


----------



## pwilson5 (May 23, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Definitly way too big for such a small sling. Other wise, great thread.


well hes a lil bigger since moving in there... and he doesnt have any problems getting food.. and i didnt want to temp house him and have the 2.5 just sitting around.. lol


crawltech said:


> The collect is comin along nicely!.....keep'em comin!


thanks!


----------



## Kathy (May 23, 2010)

Very nice Paul!  Dozer is really a cutie!  Love the pics.


----------



## pwilson5 (Sep 10, 2011)

Figured i havent updated in a while.. got some new pics

Freebie rosie fresh outta molt






versicolor (spooked, ran up my arm and onto my back for the pic)






6" lp "dozer" in his Avatar tank






1.5" OBT (handling a T is dangerous!)


----------



## pwilson5 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gf is awesome and surprised me with an early anniversary gift!
4ish" Lividum that she got for a GREAT deal (tank+spider) for 45$


----------



## pwilson5 (Apr 22, 2013)

OBT's are so underrated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 22, 2013)

I like this thread, and how creative you are with your enclosures!


----------

